# does anyone else tow with a phaeton?



## danny0 (Apr 7, 2001)

I find the Phaeton to be the best tow car, and I've had a few over the years. Does anyone else tow with a Phaeton?


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
Yes I do.
I tow a motorbike carrier. Both the motorbike and the trailer weigh about 300kg together which is not that much though.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## Kenny G (Nov 8, 2010)

*what are you towing?*

I have a boat but never really thought about using the phaeton. I usually use an old truck that I have but it is becoming unreliable and I am actually looking to get something else. I have a v8 phaeton don't know if it can handle a 3500lb boat and trailer?

Ken


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, 
According to VW mine is rated for towing up to 2500kg. 
I know that some engines need an auxiliary water pump plus an enlarged radiator and that is fitted as stock on 171kw 3.0TDI engines like mine. Otherwise the towing capacity is slightly reduced.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## danny0 (Apr 7, 2001)

*picture of the caravan hooked up*

Managed to up load the picture of the caravan hooked up has anyone else got any pictures?


----------



## allanteSteve (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi,

Bought the Phaeton 2 weeks ago, specifically for towing. Best tow car I've had so far, Although I found out its limits yesterday!!
Hopefully I've managed to attach the photos.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Try posting them on-line (photobucket etc) and use their web URL.

Can't wait - hope all's OK...!

Chris


----------



## allanteSteve (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice,

Have opened a flickr account, so hopefully posting pictures will work this time


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

These pictures are possibly the best on the forum. Very very different from what we normally enjoy.

I seem to remember somebody making fun of tractor wheels... but I'm not sure Steve would have needed a tow if he'd had 17" M+S tyres on...

Do I remember from a few years ago a picture of Prince Ludwig's motor in a ploughed field too?

Regards

Mike


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Good Lord!!!
Do not forget your wellies next time you go camping... 

Gabriel


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

> Do I remember from a few years ago a picture of Prince Ludwig's motor in a ploughed field too?


Yes, but I had mud & snow tyres so didn't get stuck (although I wasn't towing a caravan!)

















H


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

danny0 said:


> Does anyone else tow with a Phaeton?


Ian does... pictured here with Mr Box... 

Not seen in here in the forum since this picture was taken in July 2011.. .hope he made it back from France which is where I think he was going when we met....

M


----------



## allanteSteve (Jul 3, 2012)

Phaeton has now been valeted inside and out after its previous escapade!










Previous photos were taken last friday at Bromyard Gala, which was cancelled at the last minute (can you guess why!!)

To be fair to the Phaeton, it did remarkably well, it carried on where SUVs failed to go. It was only due to my ineptitude that it got stuck!

I've been a Cadillac fan for 20 odd years, but the Phaeton is definately turning my head (and heart)


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

My Phaeton managed to get up a muddy slope that flummoxed the Range Rover in the second of my pics. Everyone laughed when I took it off-road but it did surprisingly well!

Harry


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

allanteSteve said:


> Phaeton has now been valeted inside and out after its previous escapade!


And it looks very beautiful clean too.
Regards
Mike


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

We have been caravaning in eastern Finland for the past few days. Although its been raining quite a bit, this is not even close...

Yep, Phaeton is the best "puller" I have ever driven - though I am not regularly pulling a load.

Jouko


----------



## Faszination (Aug 18, 2007)

Couldn't be any old van to tow, it had to be from the Fatherland! Unlike some of you guys I haven't tried off roading yet and am not sure i really want to 










Cheers

Ian


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Don't worry Ian, contrary to what the spit and polish brigade think, mud is not a highly corrosive substance and will wash off quite happily with water 

Harry


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> Don't worry Ian, contrary to what the spit and polish brigade think, mud is not a highly corrosive substance and will wash off quite happily with water
> 
> Harry


Morning the Prince

Anyone you thinking of in particular,when you so whimsically refer to the " spit and polish brigade "


.......and are you certain that mud isn't corrosive ! 

Frankie boy


----------



## Bedlam (Aug 10, 2012)

I cannot help but notice everyone in this thread is European. Are the NAR models not rated for towing at all, or it just that everyone has a Ford F150 as well?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Americans don't indulge in the delightful passtime of caravaning! For more information, see the Top Gear episode that explored the subject.


----------



## Bedlam (Aug 10, 2012)

invisiblewave said:


> Americans don't indulge in the delightful passtime of caravaning! For more information, see the Top Gear episode that explored the subject.


I assure you that we do!

Clarkson is frequently incorrect about Americans. For example, we do have curves in our roads. I know this because I encountered one on a road trip in 1992. It was a bit scary at first, but I'm still here to tell the tale.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, both exceptions that prove the rules!!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Of course, when the Americans do caravanning, they won't settle for 4x4, it has to be 4x4(x2) and quite a lot of horsepower. 

Funny how USA used to look like the English Midlands.


----------



## allanteSteve (Jul 3, 2012)

*Towing in the snow!*

Picked up the new (but old) van last Monday, Phaeton copes well with the snow. This car never ceases to amaze me 

 
019 by allanteSteve, on Flickr 

 
018 by allanteSteve, on Flickr


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

allanteSteve said:


> Picked up the new (but old) van last Monday, Phaeton copes well with the snow. This car never ceases to amaze me


 What tyres are you running Steve? 

Regards 

M


----------



## allanteSteve (Jul 3, 2012)

They're just ordinary road tyres (Nankang I think), not snow tyres. But they seem to be coping in the snow ok.


----------

